# Outdoors without limits tri-county chapter ran a hawg Sat morning (hawg los



## j_seph (Aug 18, 2016)

Our chapter got to team up this morning with just for kids outdoors for a hog hunt. Our 11 yes are old guest deals with MS but he never backs down and don't know what give up means. God gets all credit for this special hunt. What a day of fellowship, excitement and joy as Reece got his first ever hog.


----------



## Jason C (Aug 19, 2016)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## dtala (Aug 28, 2016)

thats a big hog, congrats to the young man.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2016)

nice hog. real tuff meat?


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesome congrats to the little man. nothing better than having kids in the outdoors.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 11, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 15, 2016)

Big old good j knight hog right there


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats!! Priceless


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 26, 2016)

Good job


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Great Job.


----------

